# national insurance number - change of address?



## ppretty (Jun 13, 2013)

I got national insurance number when I was a student in the UK. Now on a spouse visa and changed address is I am suppose to notify them of the change?


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

Look on this website

HM Revenue & Customs: National Insurance - changes you need to report

It gives you information upon your query.


----------



## ppretty (Jun 13, 2013)

This helps thanks a lot. Was looking in the wrong places


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

ppretty said:


> This helps thanks a lot. Was looking in the wrong places


Your welcome, sometimes people need to just have that little kick in the correct direction.

Its quick & easy to change address, I think you can email them and the jobs done.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Normally, if you start work, your details are sent to HMRC by your employer including your address, so notifying them separately isn't necessary. Only do so if you change your address while still working for the same employer.


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Joppa, would an employer usually inform the HMRC of a name change, due to marriage? Or should I contact them separately?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. You must inform them separately.


----------

